# Moving to California



## Sif (Jun 11, 2018)

I probably am going to be moving to California in a couple months and I just got my first pbird ever a Blue and White Parakeet I believe it’s a male and he isn’t comfortable with me at all yet but it’s only been a week but because of a job I want I would need to move to California now I live in Oregon so its a 16 hour drive but split in 2 days 8 and eight so I am wondering if I will be able to do this with my new parakeet? I can wait sometime till he’s more comfortable with me if handling is a issue or mental health so am I able to bring him in a small cage or something in a car ride to Cali that’s 8 hours twice if so should I wait for my bird to be comfortable with me so it will have less stress and not as scared? This is sorta important so I need to be able to do it if not is there any other way I can get my bird to California?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I would wait if possible, but it should be fine to travel with him in the car. Just make sure any hotel you stay at will accept him as a pet. This sticky should help 
https://www.talkbudgies.com/general...ce-car-traveling-traveling-your-pet-bird.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The more secure your budgie feels with you, the easier the trip will be for him.

The link Katherine provided gives you good information with regard to traveling long distances via car.

I'm moving a comparable distance next week and you can see discussion about that move in the last few posts on the thread below:

https://www.talkbudgies.com/178-vacations-getaways/*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice above. Good luck with the new job. Depending on how far south you’re going (I’m not sure how far from your area of OR, 16 hours into CA is ) but I suspect it’s SoCal? You might have to be prepared for some pretty brutal summer heat! In general, I like it out here, but the late summer/fall heat is dreadful lol.


----------

